# Volle oder hochgeschwindigkeit bei USB?



## Jacksparrow91 (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe an meinem Notebook die externe Soundkarte namens
Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Surround 5.1 angeschlossen, mit der ich ziemlich zufrieden bin, wenn ich nun in die audiokonsole gehe für die Einstellungen dann kann ich für die USB geschwindigkeit zwischen Volle geschwindigkeit und Hochgeschwindigkeit auswählen, 
ich wollte nun mal fragen was jetzt schneller ist   

Ich danke schon im vorraus für eure Antworten.

http://ch-de.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=208&product=17751


----------



## onliner (25. Januar 2009)

Jacksparrow91 am 25.01.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe an meinem Notebook die externe Soundkarte namens
> Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Surround 5.1 angeschlossen, mit der ich ziemlich zufrieden bin, wenn ich nun in die audiokonsole gehe für die Einstellungen dann kann ich für die USB geschwindigkeit zwischen Volle geschwindigkeit und Hochgeschwindigkeit auswählen,
> ich wollte nun mal fragen was jetzt schneller ist
> 
> ...


Die externe XF-Fi wird beim anschluss nur mit USB1.1 betrieben aber wenn du volle Kapazitäten haben willst, sollst du praktisch die USB2.0 aktivieren(Hochgeschwindigkeit). 

Sprich: wenn die Externe Sound so angeschlossen ist dann hast du nur die Standardgeschwindigkeit (USB1.1).


----------



## olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

Stell auf "Hochgeschwindigkeit".
Gemeint ist USB 2.0 im High-Speed Modus was aktuell die schnellste USB-Schnittstelle darstellt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#Datenraten


----------

